# Highest PSI Tune?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Aren't you at 23 PSI already?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Aren't you at 23 PSI already?


Nooooooooo. I had a tune that would push 22 PSI every once in awhile, but not hold it. I dont have that one anymore, it would surge up and down annoyingly. I think my aftermarket actuator wasn’t adjusted correctly. I am looking for a long pull at a sustained PSI.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Nooooooooo. I had a tune that would push 22 PSI every once in awhile, but not hold it. I dont have that one anymore, it would surge up and down annoyingly. I think my aftermarket actuator wasn’t adjusted correctly. I am looking for a long pull at a sustained PSI.


Gotcha....I'm assuming you wanting to upgrade the turbo then. I don't think the stock turbo can put out that much sustained boost. I'm not sure how many active people on the forum have upgraded the turbo? I know @Cruzin2011 and @XtremeRevolution have and have stock internals. My V3 is still in a box.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

28 psi on a stock turbo... no way...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

-loki- said:


> 28 psi on a stock turbo... no way...


A question, why? It can easily put out high amounts of boost, size doesn’t matter. All air compressors can hit say 100PSI, other may just take longer.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I see you also like to live dangerously


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> A question, why? It can easily put out high amounts of boost, size doesn’t matter. All air compressors can hit say 100PSI, other may just take longer.


Physics....

If size doesn’t matter, than why produce different size turbochargers for different applications?

There is a difference between an air compressor and a turbocharger. An air compressor stores the air it compresses. Open the relief valve on an air compressor and see how much pressure it creates.

With a turbocharger on the other hand, the air it compresses is being consumed by the engine so the turbocharger can only produce so much pressure before the air that has already been compressed is consumed depending on the size of the compressor wheel, therefore size does matter.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> A question, why? It can easily put out high amounts of boost, size doesn’t matter. All air compressors can hit say 100PSI, other may just take longer.


a small frame turbo pushing 25psi will be nowhere near as efficient as say a medium frame at 15 psi. There is a good deal of research into the turbo charts to show where the turbo size will be best suited. If you push too small of a turbo too fast it pushes out too much hot air. Sometimes it just makes sense to change the compressor map vs pushing your stock unit outside of the map n


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

2 things
Volumetric efficiency at said pressure
Thermal efficiency at said pressure


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Also because of efficiency losses at higher pressures... turbo bearings come into play as well. Fyi believe you can buy the gtx14 compressor wheel on ebay for dirt cheap. I think the housing needs machining


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Upgrade hybrid billet compressor wheel for turbocharger cartridge CHRA 703245 | eBay


703245 Place of Origin NEW UPGRADE billet compressor wheel, which increase the power more 5%-10%. Part Type: Compressor Wheel. Exducer ØC48.997mm. Tip Height B3.531mm. Inducer ØA34.671mm. Turbo ModelGT1544, GT1549, GT1549S, GT1549V, GT1749, GT1749S, GT1749V, GT1849V, GT1852V, GT2049S, GTA1749LV...



www.ebay.com


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Believe that fits our turbos but dont quote me on it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

🤔 So you're saying it can do it 🤠


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes but you'll need a FMIC the size of texas coverred in dry ice to cool the intake charge


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I get 22 psi consistently but I make the most power between 19-21


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> 🤔 So you're saying it can do it 🤠


Sure you can but with that much hot air you’re engine will be on the ragged edge of the tune, I’m sure on hot days with heat soak it will pull timing to try and stay safe. Sure you can sail the open seas in a row not but doesn’t mean you should.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I’m running 23psi and before installing a front mount intercooler it would get one good pull then be heatsoaked. Hot day? Heat soak. Short ram intake raised my intake temps by 20+ degrees so I swapped back to the stock intake with a K&N drop in filter. I don’t think you can go much higher without doing all the internals and spend thousands and still be slow lol


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Noiitekk said:


> I’m running 23psi and before installing a front mount intercooler it would get one good pull then be heatsoaked. Hot day? Heat soak. Short ram intake raised my intake temps by 20+ degrees so I swapped back to the stock intake with a K&N drop in filter. I don’t think you can go much higher without doing all the internals and spend thousands and still be slow lol


Thousands to still be slow. That’s how the Cruze is lol. That’s why my $ went into suspension and being nice to live with day to day.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> 🤔 So you're saying it can do it 🤠


That's essentially what BNR, ZZP, and Vermont Tuning do/did. They take a stock turbo housing, machine it to accommodate a larger wheel set, enlarged the exit to allow for more flow, and upgrade the wastgate actuator so it holds the added boost.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

My latest BNR tune is at 23-24 Lbs of boost. I’m on rock internals with V3 zzp turbo.

no issues yet


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SlyCruze said:


> My latest BNR tune is at 23-24 Lbs of boost. I’m on rock internals with V3 zzp turbo.
> 
> no issues yet


Interesting, they can do a ZZP turbo tune eh


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

yeah, their tune is really good, only thing that I've been limited with so far is with regards to injectors. the injectors had to be BNR ones.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeus


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting, they can do a ZZP turbo tune eh


I found, (at least this is the case with Vermont Tuning), that a performance shop that does tuning is also knowledgeable about their competitors products.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yup it helps to be well versed in what's all out there. I think every company has there selling points. I think I would personally be happy with a turbo upgrade down the road, but as my friend just drove his redline to work and we were buy each other... I"m reminded that yes it's still slow... Waaay more fun but slow... things will be upgraded as they are need to be replaced. I think I see a racer X manifold in my future when the intake bites it.


----------

